# new to area



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey everyone I am new to area. I found this site and looks like a lot of good info.
I will need help on different things . I love to fish both fresh and salt water.
I live in the FWB area. My biggest problen is boat ramps and accest to areas I will be fishing.
For fresh water I will be looking at the Black Creek and Mitchell Rivers for crappie and catfish. That is about the only fish I would be looking for.
All help would be great. 
Thanks.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Well I guess nobody knows anything about this area.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

If catfish is what your after head up hwy 87 and put in at the yellow river landing, lots of nice catfish in there, not many crappie in that area unfortunately.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

CatHunter said:


> If catfish is what your after head up hwy 87 and put in at the yellow river landing, lots of nice catfish in there, not many crappie in that area unfortunately.


 
Thanks for the reply. What is the ramp like at the 87 bridge ??
I haven't fished the river in years. My first was back when in the service in the 70's.
The reason I ask is I have a small boat now ,but will have a larger boat later as I am building one that I have spent the last year on. It will be 18 ft and wide.
I would love to get into some of the flat heads. I don't understand why these people don't like them as they are the best eating catfish in the water. At least they should be as clear as the water is here. If they are worried about the amount that they eat they should look at the bass as it will eat what want eat it first.
I have read a lot of your post and I think for a young man u seem to know a LOT about the catfish. Being from TX and water that is a lot dirtery than here they should be real good.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

thanx bud, yea the ramp on 87 is perfect for small boats and thats about it, bring you some nice hardy live baits the river runs east to west make sure when u put your boat in to head west, thats where the deeper water is and the larger cats


----------

